

Ask HN: Best book for learning advanced javascript - sottenad

I am a front-end developer, and over the last few years I have become a bit fuzzy on my raw-javascript skills due to a heavy reliance on jQuery. After seeing some of the amazing stuff that node/backbone/other js frameworks are accomplishing, I think its time to dive in head-first to some more advanced JS. Any suggestions for books/sites/tutorials to put me in the right direction. Much appreciated!
======
kachhalimbu
The best I have found for advanced javascript to be is "Secrets of the
Javascript Ninja"[1] by John Resig and Bear Bibeault. Highly recommended.
Currently I am reading "Javascript web applications"[2] by Alex MacCaw and it
seems to be well written and to the point as well.

[1] <http://www.manning.com/resig/> [2]
<http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920018421.do>

------
mzarate06
I recommend not 1, but 3. Even better if you read them in this order:

Javascript: The Good Parts by Crockford Javascript Patterns, by Stefanov
Javascript Web Applications, by MacCaw

------
Jordox
Not a book but a end-to-end JavaScript platform. I would recommend looking at
the Wakanda platform (www.wakanda.org). Wakanda will let you develop with
JavaScript from end-to-end. Your database are JavaScript objects, your server
side logic is JavaScript, your front end is a JavaScript framework. And you
can design in the GUI or in the code editor.

------
akxs14
I'll go to with the 'The Good Parts' book but compliment it with 'High
Performance Javascript' by Zakas. It comes as a natural continuation of it
after you have everything from 'Good Parts' sink in in your head

------
joelklabo
The obvious one is "The Good Parts" by Crockford.

~~~
syncerr
Ironically, the most useful part of this book is near the end "Appendix B: Bad
Parts".

